# considering an upgrade, so to speak.



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2019)

dont do much shooting anymore. some product photography and portraits mainly. 
nothing in the way of moving subjects. honestly, its nothing that my fuji x-e2 hasnt been able to handle. 
for that matter, the x-a1 has been fine for still photography. 
anyway... i was looking at maybe getting something with a 24mp sensor. 
not doing anything the 16 mp sensors cant handle, but ive heard some good things about it and i kinda miss having 24mp sensors from when i shot Nikon. 
my requirements are pretty low since my photography now is all still shots, staged, and lit. 
i was thinking of fuji's x-a3, or for just a little more the x-a5.  seems to have everything i need. 
all it really lacks is a viewfinder, but honestly, for the work i do now its not a big deal losing it.
the only thing i really "need" is a hot shoe mount, which both models have. both have the 24mp sensor (bayer though, not x-trans...which is OK) im leaning towards spending just a little more and going with the newer x-a5...for reasons. 

my question is...is there another fuji option im missing that could put me in a 24mp sensor without breaking the bank?  dont mind going used.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 10, 2019)

The X-T100 has newer sensor and a viewfinder.

X-T3 may also be available used now.

I moved from X-E2 to X-T2 by getting a great deal when the T3 was released - but still use my E2 a lot as I prefer the lower weight when travelling.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> The X-T100 has newer sensor and a viewfinder.
> 
> X-T3 may also be available used now.
> 
> I moved from X-E2 to X-T2 by getting a great deal when the T3 was released - but still use my E2 a lot as I prefer the lower weight when travelling.



oooooooooh, i didnt realize the xt100 was 24mp. just looked up the specs and i like it.  more $ than the x-a5, but....i dont NEED the kit lens so i can get the xt100 body for the same price as an x-a5 with the kit lens.  something to consider. thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2019)

pixmedic said:


> SNIP>>  dont mind going used.



That ought to save serious dough..


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 10, 2019)

Derrel said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP>>  dont mind going used.
> ...


 
ive always been a fan of buying used. its been the very rare occasion ive purchased new. it has happened once or twice though. 
the downside of course, is you have to be more careful with your purchase as you wont get a warranty.  i typically buy on ebay so its a matter of researching used prices, looking at condition, and researching the seller. if someone cant be bothered to take good, detailed pictures of something with an equally good and detailed description of said item, im not interested in buying from them. however, a bit of due diligence and online sleuthing can often save you a fair amount of money if you dont have the cash to shell out for the item brand new from a store. in my case, the price difference often isnt a matter of simply saving some money, but having the ability to purchase a newer/better model used instead of a lower end model new.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2019)

I've bought 18 of 21 or so camera (est.) used over 40-some-odd years.


lenses: mostly used.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2019)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Check out the Fuji X USA Buy/Swap/Sell group on Facebook.  I've had excellent luck there getting used lenses.  Very active stream of for sale items.  Most of the sellers/buyers have feedback from other members in the feedback post plus you can friend them on Facebook and do a little cyber stalking to make sure they are a real person and not a scammer.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2019)

No idea what prices are like for used XT100 but there is one listed in the group.  "the lens" is a XC 16-45

Fujifilm X-T100
$450
29708-8006
Like new Fujifilm X-T100 camera. This camera is fantastic for both hobbyists and entry level photographers . Great size and amazing quality for the price . I am selling this camera for $450 with the lens . Cash only . Will meet locally or ship out .


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 11, 2019)

early this morning i picked up a new-in-box X-T100 with the 15-45 kit OIS PZ lens for a little under $500 shipped off e-bay. should be here Tuesday. 
more than i was originally going to spend on an X-A3 with kit lens, but the X-T100 seemed like a slightly better camera. still has a bayer sensor from what i read though. 
i would have had to go to the X-T20 to get the X-Trans III sensor, but it was even more than the X-T100 and i was already over budget so i will have to make do with what I got.


----------

